# Anyone have a dog survive kidney failure caused by lyme disease?



## Deb Z (Mar 18, 2008)

I am not certain what I am looking for other than hope....

Not my dog, but a friend's dog, and I am afraid that she will lose this dog too after already losing her other dog in November to hermangiosarcoma.

5 year old male lab. Dx'd with Lyme disease on Thursday, was limping and did some vomiting on Tuesday prior to appointment which triggered the visit. Started on doxy, still trouble with holding food down, recheck Saturday, creatinine levels at 3+. Started on reglan to control vomiting. That has actually gotten better and dog appears perkier, although still not eating well, but drinking.

Started on supportive fluid therapy today with additional medications including more anti-nausea meds and steroids, but creatinine now 6+.

I have not included all of the information about treatment because this isn't to question treatment protocols for this, I am only looking for somebody who might have a dog that survived as I am looking for that glimmer of hope.

Thanks,

Deb Z


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm sorry, very sorry. All the dogs that I know who had Lyme nephritis didn't survive more than a few weeks.


----------



## swampcollielover (Nov 30, 2012)

Deb...so sorry for your friends loss and now the second dog is ill...when it rains it poors. 

We have 3 Golden's one female at 10 yrs., one male at 7yrs., and our new girls at 18mo.....Our male was hit with what turned out to be *Lyme disease* at about 3 years old. We were on a cruise, and our adult son had to deal with it until we could get back. We almost lost our dog as the vet at the kennel he was boarded at could not get a diagnosis, the initial tick panel was negative. After over $4,000 in tests and overnight emergency care, the vet transported him to a 24 hour emergency care center, this happened just as we got back. Here they quickly diagnosed the problem, got him off of all the pain meds he was on, and then put him on IV to hydrate him, started him on Doxy and anti diarrhea meds, etc. In around three days he improved. We kept him on Doxy for 12 months, our vet went against protocol and wanted to be aggressive. I do not recall his kidney panels from being sick, but seems like everything was shutting down...after three weeks he completely recovered, but has had two relapses of lymes when stressed by us being gone or physical activity (duck hunting in cold weather) he is retired now. Both times Doxy snapped him right out of it, as we all new what was going on. His kidney's and livers so far are fine although he has pancreatitis which was caused by the lyme, but after we got that treated by the vet, again really sick, we put him on a low fat diet and again he is on the top of his game. So my advise is stay the course.

Also our older girl was diagnosed with kidney failure two years ago. She had a major infection in her kidney's and they told us she had lost almost all of her kidneys. We were devastated, but the treated her with antibiotics and she recovered. She has been perfectly fine every since and her liver functions returned to pretty much normal. So do not give up on this dog, as the tests are not always conclusive....our older girl had a breast tumor (Tubular Adenocrcinoma) removed in January...we caught it early and the tumor reported that it had clear margins after being removed. So far she has been fine, unlike humans dogs mammary glands are not under the muscles, so the tumor removal was fairly painless. We are praying that she will be OK on this one...

Bottom line is these dogs are pretty tough and give and chance and some help they can get through a lot...not always true, but I have learned to never give up until you know for sure....


----------



## bcoleman73 (Feb 8, 2013)

I feel for anyone who has to see a dog have kidney failure due to anything. I lost my 10 year chocolate boy to kidney failure in Jan. It was six months from diagnosis to when I had to put him down. He had never had any issues whatsoever until then. It was not easy to handle and I hope your friend's dog can come around like the post above me. I wasn't so lucky. Best of luck...


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Lyme Nephritis is bad. I am wondering if you friend's dog was ever vaccinated for Lyme. And if so, was the old vaccine used? I know one person who spent $10k and lost the dog. One of FC Honor's pups was lost at 3..... and had been vaccinated with the old vaccine. The owner spent about $4k and still lost the dog. 

I am very sorry for your friend and the dog. The prognosis is very poor. I hope they can pull off a win.


----------



## wheelhorse (Nov 13, 2005)

Lyme nephritis is not cureable. Maintainable for a while, but by the time we realized the damage has been done, there is no reversing the destruction done to the kidneys.

The Lyme bacteria does not cause the kidney destruction, rather it's the dog's overwhelming immune response and subsequent production of amyloid that gets laid down in the kidneys that causes kidney failure.

There are some infectious dz DVMs that postulate that giving the Lyme vaccine actually sets the dog up for that overwhelming immune response. I am on the fence about that one.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

wheelhorse said:


> There are some infectious dz DVMs that postulate that giving the Lyme vaccine actually sets the dog up for that overwhelming immune response.


the old vaccine. The dogs that I have seen die of lyme nephritis had the old vaccine on board. Purportedly, that's not the case with the new versions. Of course, the vaccine company always denied any correlation to lyme nephritis and the old vaccine, but vets who treat labs regularly always seemed to think there was a correlation.


----------



## wheelhorse (Nov 13, 2005)

JusticeDog said:


> the old vaccine.


The seminar that discussed this was only 18 months ago. It is the immune response to the vaccine and/or the spirochete that stimulates the immune-mediated glomerulonephritis.

Some DVMs have tried immunosupressive doses of Prednisone or even cancer drugs, Cytoxan or Imuran to suppress that immune response. Best results happen if given early in the disease process.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Lyme Nephritis, not good. Never heard of it til one of my pup buyers lost theirs at 6 and they live locally, so looked it up after I got his panicked call, then discussed with our mutual vet, who said he's never seen one survive very long. Dog was taken to U of MN but there wasn't anything saving her. That dog never had Lyme vaccine. I've had two older dogs go into kidney failure (9 + 10) where TBD was suspected as at least part of the cause. The first made it 7 months with diet change, meds and daily fluids I gave at home. The current one is on month three, with same treatment, and doing OK. Their numbers when we started, BUN 144+, creatinine 6+. The Yahoo group, K9 Kidney Diet, is a wealth of information for managing kidney failure, if it can be.


----------



## Deb Z (Mar 18, 2008)

I just wanted to say thanks to all who replied. I appreciate all of the responses, and I have had some really great replies via PMs. 

My friend's dog had a recheck yesterday. His creatinine dropped to 4.2, BUN is 82, urine checked and is not better, still spilling protein.

Overall he feels better and is playing some and eating better on his own.

He is retaining some fluid and she needs to continue to weigh him. Fluids and other meds will be continued. Recheck in two weeks, and of course the prognosis is guarded.

Thanks again for everything. It is nice to turn to a resource such as this one that has so many people with experience in so many areas.

At this point we don't know what tomorrow will bring, but I hope for her sake that there are many more, and hopefully in a good quality of life situation.

Deb


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

Will continue to send good thoughts for your friend, and her lab.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

hotel4dogs said:


> Will continue to send good thoughts for your friend, and her lab.


Agree whole heartedly....

This thread is full of good information for a very frightening issue...

Judy


----------



## 1tulip (Oct 22, 2009)

We don't have ticks, fleas or mosquitos where I live (altitude, I think is the reason), but obviously, when the dogs travel more than a few miles, they're exposed. Still, we don't really experience Lyme around here. I asked my vet about the Lyme vaccine when we were headed to a very infested area and she was plus/minus on its effectiveness. Didn't even have any on hand. Had to order it.

What are the chances a vaccinated dog can still get the infection? Is that data available?

Is there any tick-repellant that works well enough for you to feel secure about your dog's safety?


----------



## Deb Z (Mar 18, 2008)

See what tomorrow brings...

My friend's dog was seen last week. BUN 21, Creatinine 1.1, Urine protein 5.4 (down from 32.7) He is feeling fine and has been cleared for all activities.

I look at him today in amazement. When this first started he wasn't eating and lost a lot of weight. He then started to retain fluid (14 pounds), and his feet were so swollen and the paw pads stretched so thin that he had sores on his feet.

The treatment included doxy, pred, fluids, slow acting diuretic, enalapril, plavix, appetite stimulants, another heart medication and a lot of prayers.

Miracles can happen.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

What awesome news!!


----------



## Labs R Us (Jun 25, 2010)

Deb Z said:


> See what tomorrow brings...
> 
> My friend's dog was seen last week. BUN 21, Creatinine 1.1, Urine protein 5.4 (down from 32.7) He is feeling fine and has been cleared for all activities.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update ... Especially with such great news.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Great News! Prayers to continue on this positive roll.....


----------



## .44 magnum (Feb 20, 2014)

Lymes is terrible and using K9 Avantix works the best in the Northeast... it actually repels the ticks. 

As far as the dogs survival chances time will tell and a special diet needed. If the Lyme was not in the system long the kidneys may function well after treatment.. Right now they are filtering out lots of dead bacteria and the toxins from the die off... 

Dogs who carry low level infections have the nephritis because of the many years of the immune system slowly fighting the disease. It is a good reason to test for Lyme at least twice a year in areas where your dogs are exposed to ticks.


----------



## Bowers613 (Aug 4, 2016)

My dog Laila was diagnosed with Lyme Nephritis 6/30/15. She just went to the vet on Monday and is doing well. She was so sick when diagnosed she couldn't hold herself up. The vet was not promising. 25% chance of survival and even that was only a couple of months. It is now over a year and she is beating the odds!


----------



## Jennifer Henion (Jan 1, 2012)

Bowers613 said:


> My dog Laila was diagnosed with Lyme Nephritis 6/30/15. She just went to the vet on Monday and is doing well. She was so sick when diagnosed she couldn't hold herself up. The vet was not promising. 25% chance of survival and even that was only a couple of months. It is now over a year and she is beating the odds!


That is fantastic news! Great, informative thread!


----------

